# panasonic blu-ray players DMP-BDT110 and DMP-BDT210 with Skype



## gschnider (Mar 16, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me how the actual webcam connects to the unit. I know its a proprietary Panasonic camera, but I'm wondering if it's a proprietary connection as well. the cable length is 9ft, but I can't get anyone at panasonic to tell me if it's USB or other...

Basically my problem is that the player is about 30 feet away from the TV which is wall mounted. I'd like to mount the camera on top of the TV. I'm hoping that it's just a USB extension cable that I'd need. 

HELP???

THANKS


----------

